# What is the best overall protective coating for outdoor buildings?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,
I was wondering what everyone have used for protecting scratch built (or anything else) buildings and structures? I heard that something that has a good UV protective built into it is needed.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been using the Krylon Fusion Clear UV Protestant. I usually pick it up at Wall Mart, but I'm sure many places sell it for around $4 a can. 

Regards,
Mark 


http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been using the Krylon Fusion Clear UV Protestant. 

Does that work differently than the Catholic variety?  

I use regular exterior-grade latex paint and other exterior-grade finishes. I figure if it's good enough for my full-sized house, it's good enough for the models. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pagardener (Jan 10, 2008)

I use Spar Urethane spray on all my buildings. It seems to protect against the weather (they are out all year) but I do not know how UV protecting it is as my layout only gets morning sun, once the trees have leafed out, and then only a couple of hours. They have held up (only minor repairs..mainly to the signs) for over 3 years.


----------

